# IBEW LU 32 aptitude test??



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

liningers7 said:


> I'm scheduled to take the aptitude test for the local union and am pretty confused as to whats on the test. I got the sample test but after reading some of these post I'm worried what I see on the practice test is not what im going to see when i sit down to take the actual test in a couple of weeks. What type of Algebra should I be studying???:blink:


This type.

http://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsarchive/et-html/html/ohmslawkirchoffsvoltagelaw%20~20011126.htm


Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## liningers7 (Jul 1, 2014)

I see no algebra work to study on the website?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

liningers7 said:


> I see no algebra work to study on the website?


Ohms law is mathematics for electricians, that link should open up to that section.


----------



## liningers7 (Jul 1, 2014)

Is that the type of math on the apptitude test ?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

